# Revel Gato



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

My Gato kit came this morning!
I am getting a Big Dave Unit next month.
Hope to have this baby in the water by May.
Its my biggest sub yet at 52" and I am glad to have it in dry dock.
For some reason I got charged a fee this morning.
All my other models always come duty free....oh well, $12 stolen by the government.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Darn, I got two right sides....missing a left side hull, LOL
Called Revell, its on its way...another $10. 

$22 overcharge on this item...oh well, such is life.
You win some, you lose some.
LOL.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

hold up, they had _you_ pay for the replacement? They screwed up.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I am paying shipping I believe.
I am going to call back tomorrow on that as they offered free shipping on their web page.

I did pay shipping from Moebius on Seaview parts. 

Parts are free. Shipping, not always.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

ah. See, I didn't think of that.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Just got a second Gato on ebay.
This one is for my sons birthday in Sept.
:hat:


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Well I am sending a request for enough parts to make a second hull and tower. I told them why and the difference b/t them and Moebius and their polices and service and customer satisfaction....lets see what they do.
I told them I had already bought another and if they wanted to keep me happy and let people know they do not suck, they would give me the other stuff. Reason being I am on a pension, do not have a car, have a spinal cord injury and had to go to three places just to send a request for my hull.
Lets see how they take care of me and my added expenses.

Making me jump through hoops was stupid as after wards on their web page was a option for email order if I had gotten it third hand.
So they treat third hand purchases better then first hand????

Pay attention Revell to Moebius and how they do business, you could learn something.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I had to open a paypal dispute as Revell does not know if they have a replacement part, dispite the fact I called them twice. Nice people on the phone, but not a lot of information, but wanting to help as much as possible.
I did not want to do that as the seller really has no part in this and it meant they put his funds on hold. If I get the part, which is what I want, no big deal. Otherwise it is a useless kit as is and they are expensive. Hope all works out well in the end...I will keep the boys undated.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Great news, Revell is sending me the other side of the hull.
:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Most companies do charge for shipping on replacement parts. In all fairness, they replace stuff for a variety of reasons (like you sat on it) and they don't usually differentiate between things lost, damaged, missing. Its all handled the same.

Its usually best to go back to the place of purchase for replacement parts, whether its a local shop or mail order. I bought some stuff mail order from Hobby Terra in the Ukraine and was missing a photo-etch fret. HT replaced it very promptly.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I got three Gato's, and will be glad to get the hull.
Revell came through so KUDOS to Revell.
Thanks Ron, (the man at Revell who took my information)
I hope you guys like the RC Conversion that I will perform.
:thumbsup:


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I had reason to contact Revell last week because of a factory-damaged part. I was emailed a link and once I had to go through the re-registration process (I had forgotten my password for my account at Revell) I was able to order the part - for free and no shipping cost. Compared to a _Gato_ hull half, this is a small part although it's large enough as it covers the palm of my hand very nicely! The part in question is from the 1/48 B-1B Bomber model - the main landing gear bay roof got caught in the parts bag sealer, resulting an ugly scar along a gluing edge - damaged it badly enough that I considered it unusable. Good thing it's a current production kit and the email I got after ordering the piece indicates that I will get a replacement.

There was the time when I ordered some replacement pieces for the BSG Viper, I got a couple of random parts from some other kit that I had no idea what they were except maybe from an automotive kit. That took a bit of time to sort out and I'm pretty sure I got the replacement parts! It was a couple of years ago and I put the damaged kit when I moved later that particular year! I should go looking for that model....


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Well my second Gato came and its complete.
I love it....it is so nice to put the two hull sides together.
This is one big boat.
My biggest yet.

Wow.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

So I finally got to put one together for the first time.
I hope to get two of these done with more Big Dave kits.
One is for my son's birthday in September.
Nice to compare it along side the Seaview.


I just wanted to show the extreme difference in bow designs b/t a fictional submarine and a truly functional design of the gato.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

That is one big boat. Long son of a gun, is'nt it?


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I just ordered two pitch controllers from Matt at Precision Pattern 
http://precisionpattern.biz/subs/electronics.htm


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Where are you gonna put it when you're finished?  Like you said, she's a big one! Keep posting pix as you build. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I will run this baby in the St.Lawrence River.
She will be stored on her base in the basement.
I am slowly getting space in my basement to keep room for my toys.
:wave:


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I have a Gato WTC from Mr Dave Welch coming my way in a few days. 
http://www.frontiernet.net/~bwelch/gato.htm 
I am very excited. After getting my Seaview cylinder, I know who I like to make my WTC's. 
http://www.frontiernet.net/~bwelch/ 
Thanks Dave. 
Cheers 

I also got three Gatos now, all with complete hulls. 
One is going to be for my son as a birthday gift.

The WTC comes with a dvd of how to make the conversion
I will be posting pics soon.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Amazing, you guys really get serious with these models! Thanks for sharing your endeavors. :thumbsup: 

I'll stick with slotcars, no water to worry about.  rr


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

These WTC will not leak and work like a charm. It does cost $475 for the unit, but I will have a working Gato. Here is a Gato with the unit I am getting installed.









Here is a unit by Crazy Ivan


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I finally got the arrival of the Gato WTC from Big Dave's Water Tight Cylinders for RC Submarines.
:thumbsup:


----------



## cartilige (Jul 5, 2010)

My gato just arrived this morning. Any tips on how to put her together or is she plain sailing?


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Plain sailing for static display....I am not even started on my RC unit...I am SLOW....
sorry.
:freak:


----------



## cartilige (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh good, I was hoping I'd get a one that didn't require hours of wresteling to get it to work.


----------

